# J1050 and Modifer U1



## campy1961 (Jul 23, 2013)

Our J1050 are being denied by Amerigroup (Ks Medicaid) because we don't have U1 modifier attached to it.  I contacted our provider rep and she stated the states are going towards using U1 modifier. 

Is anyone else experiencing this?  If so, let me know.  

Thanks, Connie: confused:


----------



## RFoster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Texas Medicaid is stating.....*
*Medroxyprogesterone Acetate Injection Benefit for TWHP
Clients*_Information posted February 14, 2013_

Medroxyprogesterone acetate injection for contraception is a benefit of the Texas Women's
Health Program (TWHP). The injection may be reimbursed for dates of service on or before
December 31, 2012, using procedure code J1055, and for dates of service on or after January
1, 2013, using procedure code J1050 with modifier U1.


----------

